# Computer wont let me download anything



## ILLROC (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello all i'm new to this site and i thought i would give it a try. I been having problems with my computer. Its an emachines t3882. Windows xp. Every time i want to download or go to the internet or like for instance i tried to download the download tsg sysinfo it wont let me. A box appears in the middle of the screen saying " open with and choose the program you want to use to open this file" i can not open anything with out the box appearing. I cant go on paint shop because it says the file dont exist and basically its with everyprogram of file i try to get in. The only way im able to come on the internet is when i click " look for the appropriate program on the web. I dont knoe what the problem is... Plz help... Ty


----------



## properwichita (Mar 1, 2011)

Try the .EXE association fix here: http://www.dougknox.com/xp/file_assoc.htm

(unauthorized content removed)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

properwichita,

I'ved edited your post to remove malware removal assistance as you are not qualified as a helper.

Please refer to the rules concerning HijackThis log analysis and malware removal.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

*Log Analysis/Malware Removal* - In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield







next to their name and authorized malware removal trainees have a blue shield







next to their names. Anyone wishing to participate in a training program should contact a Moderator for more information.

Please refrain from replying to security related matters until you have presented evidence to one of the moderators or admins here that proves you to be qualified to do so. If you are not yet qualified and interested in being trained, we will be glad to help you get enrolled at one of the free online training facilities. Just PM me or one of the other moderators that work Security and we'll point you in the right direction.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## ILLROC (Feb 27, 2011)

Ty properwichita the site was very helpfull. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There is still the possibilty that you are infected because file associations were changed. I would advise starting a new thread in the Virus & Other Malware Removal forum for assistance with that.


----------



## ILLROC (Feb 27, 2011)

Ty cookiegal... Well i did catch another virus yet again... So i had to restore the cpu again back to the big box again... I dont knoe what to do anymore... Can't you help me?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go * here* to download *HijackThis*.

To the right of the green arrow under *HijackThis downloads* click on the *Executable *button and download the *HijackThis.exe* file to your desktop.
Double-click the * HijackThis.exe* file on your desktop to launch the program. If you get a security warning asking if you want to run this software because the publisher couldn't be verified click on Run to allow it.
Click on the *Scan* button. The scan will not take long and when it's finished the resulting log will open automatically in Notepad.
Click on the *Save log* button and save the log file to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your post.
*Please do not fix anything with HijackThis unless you are instructed to do so. Most of what appears in the log will be harmless and/or necessary.*

*Note: During this process, it would help a great deal and be very much appreciated if you would refrain from installing any new software or hardware on this machine, unless absolutely necessary, until the clean up process is finished as it makes our job more tedious, with additional new files that may have to be researched, which is very time consuming.

Also, please do not run any security programs or fixes on your own as doing so may compromise what we will be doing. It is important that you wait for instructions.*


----------

